# How do you start saned ???

## Bloke2k

Hi all  :Smile: 

I am having difficulty getting saned to run as a daemon in gentoo 1.4

I have sane installed, and running and also want to share accross my three machine network, I have been reading this http://www.penguin-breeder.org/sane/saned/

and am tring to work out how to convert from xinetd or inetd to the gentoo way.

First I added the lines from this exerpt to inetd.conf but ommited the /local as saned is installed in /usr/sbin

I then start inetd and it complains that sane/tcp are an unknown service so i tried with tcpd and still got an unknow service when looking in log messages

I checked /etc/services and saned is there with 6566/tcp

So what gives here, how do I get saned to run please

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

i'm starting 'saned' with the 'xinetd'

'/etc/xinetd.d/saned':

```

# default: on

# description: The saned server serves Scanner connections. It uses \

#       normal, unencrypted usernames and passwords for authentication.

service saned

{

        log_on_success += DURATION USERID

        log_on_failure += USERID

        port = 6566

        socket_type = stream

        protocol = tcp

        user = saned

        group = saned

        server = /usr/local/sbin/saned

        server_args = saned

        type = UNLISTED

        wait = no

}

```

in 'saned.conf' enter the hosts who can access the scanner

Frank

----------

## Bloke2k

Frank

Thanks very much, I will try this when I get home in about an hour

did you copy saned into /usr/local/sbin, or was it installed there anyway ???

I downloaded sane and xsane two days ago, and it copied it into /usr/sbin, not in /usr/local/sbin

It would of course be great if saned could be like cupsd and mysqld etc and added and started with an rc-update add saned default command.

I am closely studying the rc-scripts guide at the moment, and hopefully give me an insigh as to whether or not it can be done

Cheers

----------

## Bloke2k

 *weltraumfahrer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> i'm starting 'saned' with the 'xinetd'
> 
> '/etc/xinetd.d/saned':
> ...

 

Hmmm this does not appear to work for me I keep getting errors in log

Aug 29 18:01:33 [xinetd] Exiting...

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Bad operator for attribute: <A0> [line=33]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Unknown user: cvs [line=6]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Error parsing attribute user - DISABLING SERVICE [line=

6]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Unknown group: cvs [line=7]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Error parsing attribute group - DISABLING SERVICE [line

=7]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] xinetd Version 20030122 started with libwrap loadavg op

tions compiled in.

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Started working: 0 available services

Line33 = server = /usr/sbin/saned

cant see what is wrong with that ??

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Unknown user: cvs [line=6]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Error parsing attribute user - DISABLING SERVICE [line=

6]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Unknown group: cvs [line=7]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Error parsing attribute group - DISABLING SERVICE [line

=7]

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] xinetd Version 20030122 started with libwrap loadavg op

tions compiled in.

Aug 29 18:01:35 [xinetd] Started working: 0 available services

Well cvs as user or group does not even exist in the script

This is my script in /etc/xinetd.conf

service saned

 {

#         log_on_success += DURATION USERID

#         log_on_failure += USERID

         server = /usr/sbin/saned

         port = 6566

         socket_type = stream

         protocol = tcp

         user = saned

         group = saned

         server_args = saned

         type = UNLISTED

         wait = no

 }

I have searched for any other scripts called xinetd.conf and the only other script with this name is in /usr/portage/sys-apps/xinetd/files/

Any ideas anyone please ?

----------

## Bloke2k

Hmmm

Got xinetd running, found that it does no like a cut and paste into xinetd.conf file typed in by hand, and it loaded, telling me 1 available service which has to be saned as thisis the only script in the file.

However examining all process I can see xinetd running but cant see saned, I have made sure that root and allowed users are members of the saned group

Any ideas please ?

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

... now make a 'telnet boxwithsaned 6566'.

If you can connect, the saned is running.

Frank

----------

## JonnyRo

Hello,

I have xsane working on the system that has the scanner, but I am confused as to how to set up remote hosts to access the scanner.  The remote hosts in question are Gentoo systems with sane-backends sane-frontends and xsane installed.  I have already configured the server to respond to requests using xinetd. 

What do I have to do to the clients?

----------

## deurk

Anybody to answer this?

----------

## fleed

```
man sane-net
```

then

```
vi /etc/sane.d/net.conf
```

and add the machine with the scanner to that file. As simple as that!

----------

## deurk

How can I use the scanner with Winblows systems?

----------

## fleed

http://www.sane-project.org/sane-frontends.html

Look in the windows section. If you use TWAIN then you'll get an interface similar to most windows scanners and be able to use other software to scan into.

----------

## deurk

Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## deurk

Works like a charm!

----------

## fleed

Great to hear!

----------

## deurk

Though I was just wondering... Is there any sane-twain bridge that would let one use usual applications under Linux instead of sanetwain-1.26 which works great but doesn't have the features of a photoshop or other application...?

Thanks

----------

## fleed

What do you mean? You want to use the Linux applications under Windows, for eg, xsane, gimp, etc?

----------

## deurk

No I mean I'd like to use for example Photoshop as the scanning application, using Twain... if that is possible.

I would go to the acquire menu inside the app instead of using the scanning client sanetwain 1.26 before opening the scanned image to my photoshop...

Am I clear?

----------

## fleed

I thought you could do that with sanetwain... I don't have access to a W2k PC now to try that out. Maybe there's some help for this in the SaneTwain pages? Have a look there...

Maybe you're just running the .exe instead of calling the program through the Twain interface. Try putting the .ds file in your c:\windows\twan_32 directory.

----------

## deurk

 *fleed wrote:*   

> Try putting the .ds file in your c:\windows\twan_32 directory.

 

You rock fleed!

Worked like a charm and is now included in photoshop import from menu  :Very Happy: 

Thanks so much, networking my scanner was sooooo easy!

----------

## fleed

Cool, good to know it worked!

----------

